# Accreditation of M.Sc nurse



## Mathew007 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all, i am in a Australia as Registered Nurse. I completed MSC Nursing in India. I am registered with Ahpra as a Bachelor in nursing.Can someone please tell me what I need to do to get my masters degree accredited in Australia.
[email protected]
0470659264


----------

